# Which of these should I go to see?



## Ether's Bane (Apr 2, 2012)

So, for the first time in for-goddamn-ever, there are not one, but two metal concerts in the same week where I live; Arch Enemy on the 24th and Avenged Sevenfold on the 29th.

Herein lies my question.

I will likely only be able to go to one of these. Which of these do you recommend I go to, and why?


----------



## Tarvos (Apr 3, 2012)

Whichever you like the most, naturally. Unless one is significantly cheaper, but I doubt that.

My personal preference out of these two is Arch Enemy (seen before), because I don't like A7X's vocalist and their cheesy Guns 'n' Roses antics.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Apr 3, 2012)

What Watershed said, except for the bit about having seen Arch Enemy.


----------



## Datura (Apr 3, 2012)

Avenged Sevenfold isn't a metal band, so you wouldn't be seeing a metal show!

Not that I like Arch Enemy that much, either. But given the choice I would pick Arch Enemy.


----------



## Tarvos (Apr 3, 2012)

Who cares if they're a metal band. Rock and metal shows are pretty much the same thing minus a whole lot of moshing. Not even that if you're going to a punk or a hardcore or an emo gig. Furthermore I can see quite a bit of metal in their sound. There is a lot of glam in it and that's what really turns me off.

The real question is - do you like the music? That's why you should go to see the show! And also, are they good live performers.


----------



## Cerberus87 (Apr 4, 2012)

Dātura;584366 said:
			
		

> Avenged Sevenfold isn't a metal band, so you wouldn't be seeing a metal show!


This.


----------



## ... (Apr 4, 2012)

Is it bad that I've never even _heard_ of Arch Enemy?


----------



## Ether's Bane (Apr 4, 2012)

Tarvos said:


> The real question is - do you like the music? That's why you should go to see the show! And also, are they good live performers.


a) I kinda made this thread because I like them both...
b) Both seem decent live judging by what I've seen on YouTube.



Ryubikon said:


> Is it bad that I've never even _heard_ of Arch Enemy?


:(


----------



## Tarvos (Apr 4, 2012)

Ryubikon said:


> Is it bad that I've never even _heard_ of Arch Enemy?


I don't know, are you into Swedish melodeath? They are pretty big in that genre, one of the forerunners even.

If it's one of the two, and you MUST pick, I'd say Arch Enemy, or whichever's the cheapest (bound to be Arch Enemy by a couple euros).


----------



## Frostagin (Jun 25, 2012)

I'd go with whichever one's cheaper, seeing as I've only ever heard of Avenged Sevenfold and I have not heard their music.
So.


----------

